# Worried.



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

I started taking Levothyroxine exactly a week ago and I don't feel any better. For the past 2 days, I've had anxiety attacks. I'm wondering whether or not the anxiety is normal? Is it because of the medication? I'm also wondering how long the medicine takes to kick in and get my body used to it and start helping my symptoms? Please help. I'm extremely new to this and not really sure about much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

I noticed your dose is 200 mcg??!! That is a lot for a starting dose (at least I think it is). I had a total thyroidectomy 8 weeks ago and was started on 100 mcg. I was just upped to 112 mcg. 2 weeks ago. Having too much thyroid hormone in your system (be it from your own body or synthetic) can cause hyper symptoms like anxiety, palpitations, insomnia, panic attacks. I have Graves Disease, so I know what those symptoms are like and what it feels like to be hyper. It seems like maybe your dose is to blame, but I am not a doctor nor would I suggest changing your dose on your own. It takes 6-8 weeks for levothyroxine to build up in our systems; that is why blood work is done at around 6-8 weeks after we are started on meds. or have a dose change. Maybe call your doctor and explain how you are feeling and see if he/ she is willing to bring it down some at least. 200 mcg seems like a big starting dose.

Alexis


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I also wanted to say that I understand how tough this is. I too am a stay at home mom to 4 boys and I homeschool. It's no fun being "off" and not feeling good. I truly would call my doctor though and ask about that dose. I saw you were diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism. I think that means that your hypothyroidism isn't too out of range? It seems like such a big dose for what you have. I don't have a thyroid at all and I'm only on 112 right now. Again, I'm not a doctor, but do call your doctor or maybe, if you can, get a 2nd opinion. Hang in there. hugs2

Alexis


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh...if you are "subclinically hypothyroid," then 200 mcg is WWWWWAAAAAYYYYYY too high of a dose. You probably only need 25 or 50. Seriously...that is way way way way too much!

Subclinical hypothyroidism means you are just a tiny bit low in hormone. That means you only need a tiny bit of replacement. You are on a replacement dose that is big enough for a 200 pound man who has NO thyroid at all!

If what I'm reading in your signature is correct, and you are taking 200 mcg of Levothyroxine for subclinical hypo, you seriously need to stop taking it immediately. You have likely become hypERthyroid now from way too much hormone. You need to double-check with your doctor about what the right dose is for you, because what I'm seeing is not right at all...not at all. I cannot stress that enough.

Please find out your actual lab results with the ranges, and double-check your dose. People make mistakes...I have a feeling this is one of those.

Please keep us posted.

BTW - for reference, I am female, age 42, weight 125, and my thyroid has been completely removed. I take 137 mcg.

O


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi again,

For a reference, I'm a 38 year old female, 5' 4", 118 lbs. and take 112 mcg. (my thyroid was completely removed as well). I'm not sure if 112 will be my final dose as I'm only 8 weeks post surgery, but yes, I think Octavia is right. Way too much (200 mcg).

Alexis


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed, if you really are on 200mcg, that's likely rather dangerous...unless there's some issue we are not aware of...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you able to seek a second opinion? Your dose seems too high for a starter dose and way too high for someone with a thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> I started taking Levothyroxine exactly a week ago and I don't feel any better. For the past 2 days, I've had anxiety attacks. I'm wondering whether or not the anxiety is normal? Is it because of the medication? I'm also wondering how long the medicine takes to kick in and get my body used to it and start helping my symptoms? Please help. I'm extremely new to this and not really sure about much. Thanks in advance!


Holy Cats!! That is a high dose!!! Most folks start on about 50 mcg., sometimes 75 mcg..

If I were you,I would call your doctor and query this and if your heart starts banging and/or any other unusual symptoms, head out for the ER.

Things always happen on the weekend.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Andros,

So true about this stuff always happening on a weekend! I feel like if someone in our family needs a prescription or comes down with something, it's on a Friday and I spend forever trying to get an on call doctor to take care of things!

Alexis


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I AM overweight... 200lbs+ She figured out the dosage according to my weight. I was surprised that she didn't ease into it with a lower dose but, I assumed she knew what she was doing. So, anxiety attacks aren't normal, then?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Holy crap, 200 mcg is waaaay too high of a starting dose for someone who still has their thyroid!! Was this an endocrinologist who prescribed this?

I honestly would stop taking it until you can talk to your doctor, that dose is crazy high for someone with subclinical hypothyroidism. I have Hashimoto's disease and I'm only on 75 mcg right now.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

jenny v said:


> Holy crap, 200 mcg is waaaay too high of a starting dose for someone who still has their thyroid!! Was this an endocrinologist who prescribed this?
> 
> I honestly would stop taking it until you can talk to your doctor, that dose is crazy high for someone with subclinical hypothyroidism. I have Hashimoto's disease and I'm only on 75 mcg right now.


No, it's my PCP.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> Well, I AM overweight... 200lbs+ She figured out the dosage according to my weight. I was surprised that she didn't ease into it with a lower dose but, I assumed she knew what she was doing. So, anxiety attacks aren't normal, then?


Levothyroxine (Synthroid) prescribing info.

http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/Synthroid.pdf

No, I don't think what you're describing is normal.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You might feel slightly "revved" up when starting but anxiety/panic attacks are not normal.

That might be a decent starting dose for someone who weighs similarly if they didn't have a thyroid, but a subclinical diagnosis? I dunno know...doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to my doctor's office today to see what can be done. Unfortunately, it's a 1.5 hour drive, ugh! My appointment is at 2:45 (EST). Thanks for all of your replies. I'll be sure to ask for copies of my previous blood results too, and post them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> I'm going to my doctor's office today to see what can be done. Unfortunately, it's a 1.5 hour drive, ugh! My appointment is at 2:45 (EST). Thanks for all of your replies. I'll be sure to ask for copies of my previous blood results too, and post them.


I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear this; please drive carefully and come post when you can.

Will be anxious to see your lab results and the ranges. We need the ranges!


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Andros said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear this; please drive carefully and come post when you can.
> 
> Will be anxious to see your lab results and the ranges. We need the ranges!


T3, Total: 1.7 (Range: 0.9-1.8)
Free T4: 0.95 (Range: 0.54-1.30)
TSH: 4.32 (Range: 0.32-4.00)

My TSH prior to this was 5.07

Someone should let me know what these mean, lol.

Also, saw a PA today, my PCP wasn't in. I described my symptoms and he was very surprised by my dose. He says it seems as though I've been over-medicated and to stop taking my Levothyroxine till my appointment Tuesday with my PCP. Also got a TSH test today, just to check. He prescribed me Ativan to take if I have any more panic attacks.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rachel - I'm overweight as well. I'm having my entire thyroid removed and they are only starting me on 100.

200 is way too much. Maybe there was a typo on the prescription??!!


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> I started taking Levothyroxine exactly a week ago and I don't feel any better. For the past 2 days, I've had anxiety attacks. I'm wondering whether or not the anxiety is normal? Is it because of the medication? I'm also wondering how long the medicine takes to kick in and get my body used to it and start helping my symptoms? Please help. I'm extremely new to this and not really sure about much. Thanks in advance!


I agree with others - get a second opinion on the dosage and then it will take time to be able to tell what the results will be. My body takes about 12 weeks to get the full results of a dosage change.

I will also tell you that I had severe anxiety and panic attacks from being overmedicated, and now things have calmed down since getting things closer. This has taken a long time, but being overmedicated will have these results. It's really awful, I understand what you're going through.

FYI, I'm 125 pounds, and I take 157 mcg per day. (I have no thyroid at all) Also, some people have better results with the name brand thyroid medication as opposed to the generic (levothyroxine) you're on. I'm on Synthroid.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Tess13 said:


> Rachel - I'm overweight as well. I'm having my entire thyroid removed and they are only starting me on 100.
> 
> 200 is way too much. Maybe there was a typo on the prescription??!!


I honestly think my doctor doesn't know what she's doing. She has to look up things on her laptop every time I have an appointment. I was on the phone with her while she was doing the math to figure out what my dose should be. I didn't question it because she's the doctor, after all. I'm definitely going to stop the medication (as I was told today at my appointment) and go see her again Tuesday. I've been trying to get in with an Endocrinologist, but I'm not sure if I need a referral.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Uh yea i would call my doctor or get a second opinion. I have subclinical hypothyroidisim, w/hasis. I weight 200 and am only on 50 mg of synthorid. That is a really high does. I hope you fill better.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Well it turns out that my doctor severely over medicated me... My TSH came back ridiculously low after only taking the medicine for a week. Now I'm HYPERthyroid, because of her mistake. She doesn't know how long the levothyroxine will take to leave my system, but I'm taking nothing until then. In 2 weeks, I'll be getting bloodwork again to check my levels and if my TSH is high again, then I will be put on 25mcg. I'm completely frustrated with this whole situation and I'm sick of having symptoms one way or another


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

You might be able to get a ball park of how long the meds. will be in your system. The half life of T4 is 5-7 days. So if you take a 200 mcg. pill, 5-7 days later, 1/2 of the strength would still be in your system- more or less.

Alexis


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> Well it turns out that my doctor severely over medicated me... My TSH came back ridiculously low after only taking the medicine for a week. Now I'm HYPERthyroid, because of her mistake. She doesn't know how long the levothyroxine will take to leave my system, but I'm taking nothing until then. In 2 weeks, I'll be getting bloodwork again to check my levels and if my TSH is high again, then I will be put on 25mcg. I'm completely frustrated with this whole situation and I'm sick of having symptoms one way or another


I suspected. Was it the same doctor who recognized her own mistake?

25 mcg is a much better dose for your original situation. Glad it was figured out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> Well it turns out that my doctor severely over medicated me... My TSH came back ridiculously low after only taking the medicine for a week. Now I'm HYPERthyroid, because of her mistake. She doesn't know how long the levothyroxine will take to leave my system, but I'm taking nothing until then. In 2 weeks, I'll be getting bloodwork again to check my levels and if my TSH is high again, then I will be put on 25mcg. I'm completely frustrated with this whole situation and I'm sick of having symptoms one way or another


Figure 8 weeks depending on your level of activity. Are you going to find a better doctor? I sure hope so because that is a mighty big mistake!

The pharmacist should have seen a "red flag" also.

Hope you feel better and soon.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad the mistake has been corrected. Hopefully, you wil feel much better very soon.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, it was the original doctor. I'm not too impressed with her after my appointment yesterday. She is completely clueless! I even had to correct her myself a couple times. It's been really hard to find another doctor, all the ones I've called aren't taking new patients. I'm not really sure what to do... I'm a little upset that I have to wait to stop feeling anxious and constantly overheated. I guess that's all I can really do...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty much all you can do. I hope she understands what a serious error she made. Luckily, it did not turn into an emergency or critical situation. I hope she has learned from this and it won't happen again to other patients in the future.

2 weeks may be too early to get your labs done...then again, it could be just right. Maybe you can see how you feel at that 2-week mark, and if you know you're still hyper, you can wait another week or two to test. Just a thought.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> Yes, it was the original doctor. I'm not too impressed with her after my appointment yesterday. She is completely clueless! I even had to correct her myself a couple times. It's been really hard to find another doctor, all the ones I've called aren't taking new patients. I'm not really sure what to do... I'm a little upset that I have to wait to stop feeling anxious and constantly overheated. I guess that's all I can really do...


Try a Naturopath or DO. Or a GP. You really don't need a specialist like an endo unless you have diabetes also.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Andros said:


> Try a Naturopath or DO. Or a GP. You really don't need a specialist like an endo unless you have diabetes also.


The Dr I'm seeing is a GP. I tried calling around again today and no luck  Maybe I could try seeing a different Dr at the same health center. There HAS to be someone that knows what they're doing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> The Dr I'm seeing is a GP. I tried calling around again today and no luck  Maybe I could try seeing a different Dr at the same health center. There HAS to be someone that knows what they're doing!


One would hope! Good grief!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> The Dr I'm seeing is a GP. I tried calling around again today and no luck  Maybe I could try seeing a different Dr at the same health center. There HAS to be someone that knows what they're doing!


That's worth a try. If you're up for it, perhaps you could ever-so-nicely ask your current doctor for a recommendation for another doctor who is more experienced with thyroid disorders. Honestly, she should not be offended, given that she clearly made a big mistake with you.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there any chance that I could have a heart attack because I was over medicated? I'm also trying to figure out how long before the medicine is completely out of my system. I took 200mcg from Aug 3-11. I'm sure this is the anxiety talking, but I'm really worried that my heart will give out or something...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Slim to none. But if your heart rate is extremely high right now or feels like it's beating out of your chest, you could ask for a beta blocker to protect it.

I bet it's going to take 4-6 weeks before your levels are back to your normal. But I could be way wrong...maybe it will be much shorter.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Slim to none. But if your heart rate is extremely high right now or feels like it's beating out of your chest, you could ask for a beta blocker to protect it.
> 
> I bet it's going to take 4-6 weeks before your levels are back to your normal. But I could be way wrong...maybe it will be much shorter.


Thanks for your reply. I really hope you're right about the 'slim to none' part. I've been so worried all night and woke up worried this morning. I was only taking the medicine for about a week, so maybe I shouldn't be worried. I don't even know. I called my Dr's office and I'm waiting to hear back. I just want some peace of mind.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope another doctor in this practice will see you. Hopefully, one with a little more experience in thyroid issues.

Do you know any other people with thyroid issues? Or, do you have family members with thyroid issues? If so,perhaps they could suggest a good doctor for you.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> Thanks for your reply. I really hope you're right about the 'slim to none' part. I've been so worried all night and woke up worried this morning. I was only taking the medicine for about a week, so maybe I shouldn't be worried. I don't even know. I called my Dr's office and I'm waiting to hear back. I just want some peace of mind.


http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/Synthroid.pdf

According to the Synthroid website, the half-life is 6-7 days, so at day 6 of not taking it, half of it will have already left your body. You're already on the downhill as far as how much of it is in your body. Try to relax if you can, but if you feel like things are out of control, don't hesitate to call your doctor.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

webster2 said:


> I hope another doctor in this practice will see you. Hopefully, one with a little more experience in thyroid issues.
> 
> Do you know any other people with thyroid issues? Or, do you have family members with thyroid issues? If so,perhaps they could suggest a good doctor for you.
> 
> Best wishes to you!


Nope, I dont know of anyone with thyroid issues. It would definitely make finding a Dr easier!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Rachieee said:


> Nope, I dont know of anyone with thyroid issues. It would definitely make finding a Dr easier!


I didn't either until I started talking about it. Most people knew I had been ill for a long time, when I finally got a diagnosis, many people told me they took synthroid for hypo. I was always hyper. Maybe we should have big "scarlet T's" on us!

I hope things work out soon for you!


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

Currently in the ER because the chest pains were becoming unbearable... My bp was 149/101 and they're concerned. So now I have to get a bunch of tests done. All because of Levothyroxine over-medication. This sucks!


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

I'm sorry you're in the ER! Geez! I hope they are able to figure things out and I hope the levothyroxine gets out of your system fast!!! Let us know how you're doing.

Alexis


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I am sorry about your experience. Please keep us updated! How are you doing after your ER visit?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this. Hope things will improve very soon, and please keep us updated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! How are things this morning?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> Currently in the ER because the chest pains were becoming unbearable... My bp was 149/101 and they're concerned. So now I have to get a bunch of tests done. All because of Levothyroxine over-medication. This sucks!


This should not have happened. I feel very badly for you. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Rachieee (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm doing better. After my bp was so high, they were concerned so they did blood work, and EKG, and chest X-rays. After 4 hours, they decided to tell me there was nothing wrong with my heart but they seemed to think my anxiety was out of control because of the over-medication. Want to hear the funniest thing? The Dr in the ER said my TSH levels were normal, even though there was still Levothyroxine in my system. So, since I have to stop taking it, I'm guessing my TSH levels will go back to being high again. I think 25mcg would be a lot better to start with! I still have to wait a couple weeks to get more blood-work done. Thanks for all of your concerns! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rachieee said:


> I'm doing better. After my bp was so high, they were concerned so they did blood work, and EKG, and chest X-rays. After 4 hours, they decided to tell me there was nothing wrong with my heart but they seemed to think my anxiety was out of control because of the over-medication. Want to hear the funniest thing? The Dr in the ER said my TSH levels were normal, even though there was still Levothyroxine in my system. So, since I have to stop taking it, I'm guessing my TSH levels will go back to being high again. I think 25mcg would be a lot better to start with! I still have to wait a couple weeks to get more blood-work done. Thanks for all of your concerns! You guys are awesome!


We are all so relieved to hear that you are home and coping! Yes; 25 mcg. now. Ordinarily I would suggest 50 mcg. but after you have been through, your system could rebel at a higher dose so 25 mcg. it is.

Get labs in 8 weeks and then doc should titrate upward by only 25 mcg. as needed until such time as you feel well. This could take several months but this is the proper protocul.


----------

